

Radiohead to let fans pick price for new album - rms
http://www.boingboing.net/2007/09/30/radiohead-lets-fans.html

======
rms
The download is any price, including $0.00. The only other thing for sale is a
double CD/double vinyl set for GBP40.

:)

With Radiohead giving away their album and Trent Reznor planning on selling
his first record-label free album online for $4, we are definitely seeing the
middle of the end of the era of the RIAA.

